
Anonymous Consultant Rate Survey - mrburton
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScW9PSUIy2oyFOGxv6m-ngapmVOnGQRfBP1x0LyFmCpJOvK0A/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
joncrane
How does someone know if it's truly anonymous, and will you post the results?

~~~
mrburton
It's 100% anonymous - you can use incognito mode to access the form. :)

I'll most certainly post the results and at the end of the survey, you can see
the results too. I'll post the results in a week and share a link.

~~~
joncrane
Just noticed I could see other responses when I submitted, so that was a nice
preview.

